# Google?



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2005)

Googlets ei Euch? Bei mir googlen nicht mal die Googleads hier...


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2005)

Google verweigert hier momentan auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2005)

geht wieder. und wieder nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 November 2005)

google.com ist bei mir völlig tot, google.de geht meistens. Schon erschreckend, wie abhängig man teils davon ist in seiner Arbeit...


----------



## Catman (21 November 2005)

Bei mir wird Google nicht mal von msn gefunden. Sind aber scheinbar alle möglichen anderen Sites auch betroffen.

Gruß Catman


----------



## stieglitz (22 November 2005)

Hierzu ein Meldung von Heise:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66478
Goggle war wohl tatsächlich gestört.


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2005)

Es war eine technische Panne:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66553


----------



## SEP (23 November 2005)

Vielleicht - s. Heise:





> Messungen (...) geben aber auch Hinweise auf andere mögliche Ausfallursachen. (...) Auch bei einer etwa durch eine DDoS-Attacke verursachten Überlast seien diese Fehlermeldungen des Messsystems typisch.


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2005)

Aber eine DDoS Attacke, kann ich mir bei Google fast nicht vorstellen.
Bei den Millionen von lfd. Zugriffen, müsste ein DD0S Angriff schon gewaltig sein, um deren Server in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2005)

Kommt drauf an, was attackiert wird.


----------



## stieglitz (23 November 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, was attackiert wird.


erläuter mal, du bist doch der experte.


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

Ein gewisser Dr Bahr macht sich einstweilen Gedanken um die Erfolgsaussichten einer Schadenersatzklage wegen Einnahmeaufällen der AdSense-Teilnehmer:
http://www.dr-bahr.com/news_det_20050510001005.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2005)

Ob so eine Schadensersatzklage mehr Aussicht auf Erfolg hat als der Einsatz von Geld in einem _Onlinecasino_?


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

Ob Dr. Bahr allein weiss, wen er vertritt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2005)

it depends... he's independent


----------

